# HOSS!



## bahamaroot (Dec 22, 2013)

Hope you had a happy birthday!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 22, 2013)

Hope you had a great one big guy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy birthday, Devin!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hoss!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy birthday, Devin!


----------



## The Edge (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you and your family are enjoying yourselves!


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cclin (Dec 22, 2013)

Hoss, Happy birthday & Merry X'mas! :beer:


----------



## jai (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy birthday devin.


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Devin.


----------



## XooMG (Dec 22, 2013)

Indeed, happy birthday! I sent a PM in case it got lost.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Devin


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome to the 4th quarter


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy birthday and happy holidays! Cheers!


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy B. day and a merry christmas.


----------



## DevinT (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We did some celebrating today and have some more planed for tomorrow. Larrin and his little family are driving down and should be here in time for the birthday dinner. My daughter and her husband just got here this evening.

Love and respect,

Hoss


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 23, 2013)

happy birthday!


----------



## pleue (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy birthday! It feels like my birthday everytime I use my DT. All the best to you and your fam


----------



## dreamwalker (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hoss!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## apathetic (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## jigert (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Devin!


----------



## theo59 (Dec 23, 2013)

happy birthday!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 23, 2013)

Missed it by a day. I hope you had a good one. Happy birthday.

k.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Devin. Many more to come. Love my ITK Thank you!!!


----------



## Lefty (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Devin!


----------



## Nmko (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday big guy! Hope it was a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like I am late. Happy Birthday and Happy Holidays to you and your family, Devin.

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy (late) Birthday!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Devin!!! Thanks again for helping me out with my knife making endeavors!


----------

